# Female Uber drivers earn less than Men Uber Drivers



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/6/16980072/uber-driver-gender-earnings-gap-study

Men who drive for Uber earn roughly 7 percent more per hour than women, according to a new study that examined over a million Uber drivers. Women were found to earn $1.24 per hour less than men, and also $130 less per week on average, in part because they tend to drive fewer hours.

The study, which was released today, was a collaboration between the University of Chicago, Stanford University, and Uber's own economic team. Researchers examined earnings data from over 1.8 million drivers, of which roughly 27 percent were women.

The results are surprising, given that Uber has long argued that its algorithms that determine how much drivers earn are supposed to be blind to things like race, gender, and sexuality. The technology, however, did not take into account differences in driver behavior, which can vary between men and women.

"Overall, our results suggest that, even in the gender-blind, transactional, flexible environment of the gig economy, gender-based preferences (especially the value of time not spent at paid work and, for drivers, preferences for driving speed) can open gender earnings gaps," the study concludes.

In a blog post, Uber says the study produced "no evidence that outright discrimination, either by the app or by riders, is driving the gender earnings gap."

Researchers attributed the earnings gap to a number of factors, including that male drivers were more likely to drive in higher paying locations, were more likely to drive faster, were more likely to accept trips with shorter distances to the rider, and were more likely to chose to drive longer trips

All of these are variables in the formula Uber uses to calculate driver wages, and the study showed they all tilted in men's favor (the study claims men earn $21.28 an hour, on average). Women also have higher turnover on the platform, and more experienced drivers tend to get higher pay.

As a company, Uber has been scrutinized for a toxic workplace culture that allowed male engineers to get away with sexually harassing their female colleagues. But the disparity in pay among male and female drivers isn't related to Uber's corporate reputation, as much as its a result of driver behavior.

"So, I think when you look at our data, I think it's actually a mixture of preferences," John List, professor of economics at the University of Chicago, chief economist at Uber, and a lead author on the study, told _Freakonomics_. "Driving fast. But I also think it's a mixture of constraints, and what I mean by that is men work more hours and take more trips than the average woman. So, why is that? Part of it is because women have more constraints - i.e, take the kid to school in the morning. Be responsible for taking Johnny to the soccer game. And I think those constraints then lead women to actually receive less experience and less learning-by-doing. So I think it's actually a mixture of preferences and constraints. Now as policy makers, what we want to do is make sure that we can alleviate those constraints as much as possible."

Stanford's Rebecca Diamond said, "I think this is showing that the gender pay gap is not likely to go away completely anytime soon. Unless somehow, things in our broader society really change, about how men and women are making choices about their broader lives, than just the labor market_."_

In the interview, Uber's executives dismissed the notion of increasing the baseline pay of women drivers by 7 percent as "discriminatory."


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Two things that really torque me about this:

In small print, earnings do not take into account Uber commission or expenses. So once again, they have found a way to get people excited into thinking they are going to make over $20 an hour.
Did they make any attempt to correlate with time of day? I would guess (and I might be wrong) fewer female drivers work bar close which are the more lucrative hours. I make so much more at bar close than any other time of the day or night.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Two things that really torque me about this:
> 
> In small print, earnings do not take into account Uber commission or expenses. So once again, they have found a way to get people excited into thinking they are going to make over $20 an hour.
> Did they make any attempt to correlate with time of day? I would guess (and I might be wrong) fewer female drivers work bar close which are the more lucrative hours. I make so much more at bar close than any other time of the day or night.


They literally point it out in the article that they studied female drivers work fewer hours but somehow found a way to turn this into a story.

Women were found to earn $1.24 per hour less than men, and also $130 less per week on average, in part because they tend to drive fewer hours.

All of these are variables in the formula Uber uses to calculate driver wages, and the study showed they all tilted in men's favor (the study claims men earn $21.28 an hour, on average).

They don't even know which direction they want to take the argument.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

bullshit. I have 3 female friends who drive and they kill it on tips b/c boobs and pathetic thirsty guys. Like at least double what I get.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

All these talks about having equality in pay but what about equality in whose paying the bills?


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

It's so shocking to learn that women have more constraints on their schedule that make them drive less hours. I mean, who would think that generally women are the ones who are driving the kids to school & activities, doing the household errands, being the ones to stay home from work when kids are sick or school is closed? What an amazing discovery. 

If only there was something society could do to reduce the domestic burdens on working women. Maybe what we need is affordable child care and better societal support for families. If only there were things we could do to reduce the amount of unpaid labor women are expected to provide for the family. 

Perhaps this eye-opening study will shine a light on the struggles women with children have when they are in the workforce. 

/sarcasm. 

None of this is shocking at all - at least to people who aren't out of touch with reality


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

autofill said:


> All these talks about having equality in pay but what about equality in whose paying the bills?


Many of us pay our own damn bills. Try again.



heynow321 said:


> bullshit. I have 3 female friends who drive and they kill it on tips b/c boobs and pathetic thirsty guys. Like at least double what I get.


Do you honestly believe that having boobs is an advantage when driving for Uber? If anything, being female is a DISADVANTAGE because there are still a lot of guys longing for the days of "Leave It To Beaver" who think that we shouldn't be driving. (or that we're incompetent drivers)


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Yes. My friend jokes all the time about how she gets much bigger tips when she doesn’t wear a bra. It is an asset, not a liability...At least when it comes to money.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

heynow321 said:


> Yes. My friend jokes all the time about how she gets much bigger tips when she doesn't wear a bra. It is an asset, not a liability...At least when it comes to money.


She doesn't wear a bra when driving? WTF? If she's exposing herself to solicit cash "tips," that's not an asset as much as it is an example of unacceptable behavior.

Should it be acceptable to get paid more by exposing yourself to passengers?


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

RedANT said:


> She doesn't wear a bra when driving? WTF? If she's exposing herself to solicit cash "tips," that's not an asset as much as it is an example of unacceptable behavior.
> 
> Should it be acceptable to get paid more by exposing yourself to passengers?


 She can do whatever the hell she wants, it's her business. A bartender can wear a Christmas sweater on a Friday night or she can wear a low-cut top and double her tips or more. It's the exploitation of pathetic men. Entire industries are built around this. It's not 1950 in Nebraska anymore


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Nothing in the article compares the hours that women vs men work. 

They should compare earnings from say, 9am to 6pm, instead of generalizing earnings for 9 hours when the men may be working busier times.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

we all make the same rate per minute and mile

so it's #FakeNews


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> we all make the same rate per minute and mile
> 
> so it's #FakeNews


Agree.
But what I am saying is some hours are typically more lucrative than others. Without taking that into account the conclusion of the article has no basis of reality.

Now if the article compared men's earnings vs women's for the same shift it would be more accurate.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Brooklyn said:


> https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/6/16980072/uber-driver-gender-earnings-gap-study
> 
> Men who drive for Uber earn roughly 7 percent more per hour than women, according to a new study that examined over a million Uber drivers. Women were found to earn $1.24 per hour less than men, and also $130 less per week on average, in part because they tend to drive fewer hours.
> 
> ...


If you read the whole article it doesn't really amount to us earning less. Female drivers tend to work less hours. In other fields, yes, there is a disparity even after accounting for those factors. So, there really is no disparity.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

empresstabitha said:


> If you read the whole article it doesn't really amount to us earning less. Female drivers tend to work less hours. In other fields, yes, there is a disparity even after accounting for those factors. So, there really is no disparity.


I know... my point in posting this was how ridiculous the claims are. To say women earn less WHILE stating that women work less hours AND the hours they work happen to be less lucrative is ******ed.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

What a BS thread title. Every vehicle on every platform in every region makes the exact same dollar per mile and/or minute with the exception of some older drivers being grandfathered in at the 20% fee. Maybe male drivers work more late night bar crowds, events and the like to receive more surge. This is a perfect example of how the news and social media can easily influence the ignorant. Now there will be stupid people actually believing that male uber drivers charge more. Our society is becoming more pathetic by the minute.



RedANT said:


> Do you honestly believe that having boobs is an advantage when driving for Uber? If anything, being female is a DISADVANTAGE because there are still a lot of guys longing for the days of "Leave It To Beaver" who think that we shouldn't be driving. (or that we're incompetent drivers)


http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...3A09E8E6442E077407013A09E8E6442E077&FORM=VIRE


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> What a BS thread title. Every vehicle on every platform in every region makes the exact same dollar per mile and/or minute with the exception of some older drivers being grandfathered in at the 20% fee. Maybe male drivers work more late night bar crowds, events and the like to receive more surge. This is a perfect example of how the news and social media can easily influence the ignorant. Now there will be stupid people actually believing that male uber drivers charge more. Our society is becoming more pathetic by the minute.
> 
> http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...3A09E8E6442E077407013A09E8E6442E077&FORM=VIRE


The thread title was meant to be sarcastic. That's why I pulled two quotes from the story in my next post where they literally contradicted the whole "pay gap" in their own story.


----------



## Seattle_Wayne (Feb 1, 2018)

Wow. Shocking. You work fewer hours. You make less. Who knew?

Oh, wait. This has everything to do with Uber making sure it's male drivers get more fares then female drivers.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

*BREAKING NEWS....................

*
Many women are protesting at the steps of the Surgeon General's Office claiming unfairness as the male gender in the U.S. has a usually larger bowel movement then most females. Women are seen defecating and throwing stool at the office doors. One woman is holding a sign that reads "I want to be the biggest turd."

I shouldn't joke about this. We just may have some idiots in this country that will read my post and say "Really?"


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> *BREAKING NEWS....................
> 
> *
> Many women are protesting at the steps of the Surgeon General's Office claiming unfairness as the male gender in the U.S. has a usually larger bowel movement then most females. Women are seen defecating and throwing stool at the office doors. One woman is holding a sign that reads "I want to be the biggest turd."
> ...


Actually our turds are a lot bigger. Our orifices can stretch in ways you can't imagine. Babies come out of us, imagine the poops.


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

empresstabitha said:


> Actually our turds are a lot bigger. Our orifices can stretch in ways you can't imagine. Babies come out of us, imagine the poops.


Doubtful. My husband and sons had their own bathroom downstairs (with a snake and super plunger) specifically because that statement is soooo inaccurate.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

empresstabitha said:


> Actually our turds are a lot bigger. Our orifices can stretch in ways you can't imagine. Babies come out of us, imagine the poops.


I'm impressed with the empress. So that means my wife has been blaming me for the last 36 years when it was really her that was clogging the toilet. I just though of a wonderful Valentine's present to get my wife. What do you think of this?


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I'm impressed with the empress. So that means my wife has been blaming me for the last 36 years when it was really her that was clogging the toilet. I just though of a wonderful Valentine's present to get my wife. What do you think of this?
> 
> View attachment 202861


I dare you! It may be funny when you do it, but you'd probably pay for that shit for years to come.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

RedANT said:


> Doubtful. My husband and sons had their own bathroom downstairs (with a snake and super plunger) specifically because that statement is soooo inaccurate.


I guess this is all relevant. I mean at first we were discussing revenue differences between a male and female Uber driver and now we're talking about sh*t. Seems logical.



RedANT said:


> I dare you! It may be funny when you do it, but you'd probably pay for that shit for years to come.


If I want to celebrate our 37th anniversary I better not.

P.S. She's the one with the very wealthy parents, not me.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Do they know time is tied to earnings in this gig?

I mean, literally, time is compensated, magically.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> I mean, literally, time is compensated, magically.


I thought time was ticking away the moments that make up a dull day. I thought too much time on your hands has you sitting on a bar stool talking like a damn fool. I thought time after time if you fall I will catch you, I will be waiting.


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

yeah


heynow321 said:


> bullshit. I have 3 female friends who drive and they kill it on tips b/c boobs and pathetic thirsty guys. Like at least double what I get.


Bro its 2018, you can be whatever you wanna be. Boob job? Gender transition? Whatever you need to do to kill it on tips.



SEAL Team 5 said:


> I thought time was ticking away the moments that make up a dull day. I thought too much time on your hands has you sitting on a bar stool talking like a damn fool. I thought time after time if you fall I will catch you, I will be waiting.


Almond Brothers?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

rex jones said:


> Bro its 2018, you can be whatever you wanna be. Boob job? Gender transition? Whatever you need to do to kill it on tips.


That's true, you can be whatever you wanna be. Take a look at this,








but I think Caitlyn made more money as Bruce.










rex jones said:


> Almond Brothers?


Not quite. The first sentence is Pink Floyd, the second is Styx and the last is Cyndi Lauper.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

empresstabitha said:


> If you read the whole article it doesn't really amount to us earning less. Female drivers tend to work less hours. In other fields, yes, there is a disparity even after accounting for those factors. So, there really is no disparity.


That's a somewhat false statistic. It is true in some cases and false in others. The working fewer hours thing is universal though, which accounts for a lot of the studies showing there is a pay gap.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Fauxknight said:


> That's a somewhat false statistic. It is true in some cases and false in others. The working fewer hours thing is universal though, which accounts for a lot of the studies showing there is a pay gap.


in studies where they account for all of those disparities there's still a 7 or 8% pay gap.

https://www.aauw.org/resource/the-simple-truth-about-the-gender-pay-gap/


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

This is pretty obvious. For one, I don't drive late when drunks are out but know that's when you can make more and I don't go to sketchy areas or wait around if they takes too long in shady neighborhoods. Men are more likely to do those things and earn more but it's risky as we know the headlines of drivers carjacked and assaulted. No thanks, I'll make less.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

rex jones said:


> yeah
> 
> Bro its 2018, you can be whatever you wanna be. Boob job? Gender transition? Whatever you need to do to kill it on tips.
> 
> Almond Brothers?


i was thinking about becoming the 343rd gender but it's still kind of cost prohibitive.


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> That's true, you can be whatever you wanna be. Take a look at this,
> View attachment 202930
> 
> but I think Caitlyn made more money as Bruce.
> ...


call back joke to that time you called The Allman Brothers, The Almond Brothers.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

rex jones said:


> call back joke to that time you called The Allman Brothers, The Almond Brothers.


Trying to forget. Thanks!!!


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I'm impressed with the empress. So that means my wife has been blaming me for the last 36 years when it was really her that was clogging the toilet. I just though of a wonderful Valentine's present to get my wife. What do you think of this?
> 
> View attachment 202861


I see what you did there


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

I bet they earn a TON more in tips than men


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

God I hate SJW's. Anyway, what was I saying? Oh yeah, SJW's....scum of the earth.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

RedANT said:


> Doubtful. My husband and sons had their own bathroom downstairs (with a snake and super plunger) specifically because that statement is soooo inaccurate.


Poop Knife!!!


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

Women uber drivers make way more than guy Uber drivers especially if theyre half decent looking.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

I banned Verge and Polygon from my news feed a month ago. 

They use garbage statistics and studies the same way a drunk uses a lamp post - for support rather than illumination.


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

RedANT said:


> Many of us pay our own damn bills. Try again.
> 
> Do you honestly believe that having boobs is an advantage when driving for Uber? If anything, being female is a DISADVANTAGE because there are still a lot of guys longing for the days of "Leave It To Beaver" who think that we shouldn't be driving. (or that we're incompetent drivers)


studies have shown women to be inferior drivers on average. women are in more car accidents by 2 times more then their male counterparts.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Does this study take tips into account as well? All woman have to do is smile and they usually get a tip.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Seahawk3 said:


> studies have shown women to be inferior drivers on average. women are in more car accidents by 2 times more then their male counterparts.


Where do you get this information?

Women pay less for car insurance then men, which tends to conflict with the idea that men are better drivers then women.


----------



## Lunger (Sep 13, 2017)

Brooklyn said:


> https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/6/16980072/uber-driver-gender-earnings-gap-study
> 
> Men who drive for Uber earn roughly 7 percent more per hour than women, according to a new study that examined over a million Uber drivers. Women were found to earn $1.24 per hour less than men ..."


First...Who cares?

Second... this means the national average for drivers is $17.75. Male drivers that is. hahahahahahaha!


----------



## Dude.Sweet. (Nov 15, 2016)

Does this take into account women having to stop and pee way more often then men?


----------



## Swtor fan (Jan 7, 2018)

Without having to have any data guessing men are willing to work more crazy hours because just thinking about it, I wouldnt want my wife working bar rush with all those crazy pax. Not trying to be sexist for the women that do but damn men can be dogs. I know this first hand. Any woman working that should at least have a powerful stun gun.


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Trying to forget. Thanks!!!


Shit happens. I can tell you obviously know your rock n roll! For those about to rock...we salute you!



empresstabitha said:


> in studies where they account for all of those disparities there's still a 7 or 8% pay gap.
> 
> https://www.aauw.org/resource/the-simple-truth-about-the-gender-pay-gap/





corniilius said:


> Does this study take tips into account as well? All woman have to do is smile and they usually get a tip.


its a combination of all the factors listed, plus they are going to do another study that factors in tipping. Females are tipped at 10-20 percent larger clip.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

There has been many studies on this matter and the findings are that women do not produce the same amount of work as men.

Don't make me google sources.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

swingset said:


> God I hate SJW's. Anyway, what was I saying? Oh yeah, SJW's....scum of the earth.


SJWs have a special place in hell...


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Brooklyn said:


> (the study claims men earn $21.28 an hour, on average)


Uber is claiming women make $20.04/hr? Not bad, not bad at all.


----------



## Ms Stein Fanboy (Feb 11, 2017)

mikes424 said:


> Agree.
> But what I am saying is some hours are typically more lucrative than others. Without taking that into account the conclusion of the article has no basis of reality.
> 
> Now if the article compared men's earnings vs women's for the same shift it would be more accurate.


Why would u compare men's and women's earnings at all? Every Uberhuman gets the same rate in their locale. Compare short & long hairs. Compare taller and shorter than 5'8". It makes no difference. We all get paid the same rate, plus ever changing bonuses.



SEAL Team 5 said:


> then


Than is spelled with an a. This is happening more and more on our forum. It's ok if ur dumb, but if ur someone who tries to sound smart, u should use the right words.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Wait a minute!

They sift all that data, yet do not account for hours worked or driver behaviour? What sort of BS "study" is that?

To make things worse, they conclude the software is somehow discriminating on the basis of race and sex? Sounds like someone's lacking in critical thinking skills.

IMO, they should return all tax dollars spent in this farce -- then inquire whether their college gives refunds.


----------



## Ms Stein Fanboy (Feb 11, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> They sift all that data, yet do not account for hours worked or driver behaviour?


Actually, they did. The article is about yhe various behaviors men & women may do differently to reault in different earnings. 


Karen Stein said:


> To make things worse, they conclude the software is somehow discriminating on the basis of race and sex?


Only the title does that. It's weird how u type like ur all literate, but the stuff u say isn't always that bright. It's why I'm a fan.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Brooklyn said:


> https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/6/16980072/uber-driver-gender-earnings-gap-study
> 
> Men who drive for Uber earn roughly 7 percent more per hour than women, according to a new study that examined over a million Uber drivers. Women were found to earn $1.24 per hour less than men, and also $130 less per week on average, in part because they tend to drive fewer hours.
> 
> ...


So . . .

In an ABSOLUTELY LEVEL PLAYING FIELD

MEN EARN MORE THAN WOMEN ?

We have all heard much fuss about inequality of pay for women and men doing the SAME JOB in the workplace for Decades now.

Yet
In a situation where ALL THINGS ARE EQUAL

MEN STILL EARN MORE ?

Perhaps

There is NO INEQUALITY AFTER ALL ?

( we MUST PENALIZE ACHIEVEMENT AT ONCE !)

On a merit based system.



Karen Stein said:


> Wait a minute!
> 
> They sift all that data, yet do not account for hours worked or driver behaviour? What sort of BS "study" is that?
> 
> ...


The TAX PAYERS should be refunded !

For SUBSIDISING LIBERAL SLANT PUBLIC RE EDUCATION COLLEGES !



JaredJ said:


> I banned Verge and Polygon from my news feed a month ago.
> 
> They use garbage statistics and studies the same way a drunk uses a lamp post - for support rather than illumination.


Stereotypical. Typecast of Citizens who are victims of drinking diseases !

There will be a law banning discriminatory remarks regarding addicts.

Only tax paying American Citizens may be criticized.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

mikes424 said:


> Nothing in the article compares the hours that women vs men work.
> 
> They should compare earnings from say, 9am to 6pm, instead of generalizing earnings for 9 hours when the men may be working busier times.


That would be a Non Biased Article.
Yellow Journalism can not sponser Non Biased Articles.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

njn said:


> Uber is claiming women make $20.04/hr? Not bad, not bad at all.


Seriously? Read the second post in the thread, or let me repeat what I said in a way you can understand. Pisses me off that they are making it look like drivers earn over $20 an hour. Figures cited are before Uber commission AND car expenses. Average net is probably $10 an hour but you are an Uber driver so you fell for it.


----------



## CarterPeerless (Feb 10, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Seriously? Read the second post in the thread, or let me repeat what I said in a way you can understand. Pisses me off that they are making it look like drivers earn over $20 an hour. Figures cited are before Uber commission AND car expenses. Average net is probably $10 an hour but you are an Uber driver so you fell for it.


I think he was joking.


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

This is PC reta___rdedness.

Study headline should read: Human drivers who don't want to deal with $hi__tty weather, dodgy neighborhoods, and drunks [ aka driving bar close ] bring in less gross revenue less than Human drivers who do.

Oops. Sorry i forgot we are no longer huMANs.


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

I don't understand this. Article is about women making less money, but the whole thread just goes on and on with negative posts by men. Are you guys really that insecure that you need reassurance that you're not receiving even marginally better treatment?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RedANT said:


> I don't understand this. Article is about women making less money, but the whole thread just goes on and on with negative posts by men. Are you guys really that insecure that you need reassurance that you're not receiving even marginally better treatment?


Men in America
Are Tired of being " Handicapped" by special interest groups.

This scenario depicted
Is an ABSOLUTE EQUAL PLAYING FIELD.
YET one group earns less.

Action required ?

NONE

PAY BY MERIT !

No P.C. adjustment needed.

This " study" may even " suggest"
That mens higher pay in the work marketplace( statistically maligned for decades) may ACTUALLY BE DESERVED & EARNED !

* GASP !*


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Seahawk3 said:


> studies have shown women to be inferior drivers on average. women are in more car accidents by 2 times more then their male counterparts.


Lmfao ￼￼￼    that's so funny. Not being sarcastic it really is.

I think the original article is a load of codswallop. If females choose to not drive certain places or times that's their choice and their problem. They can knit socks to make up the shortfall.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Two things that really torque me about this:
> 
> In small print, earnings do not take into account Uber commission or expenses. So once again, they have found a way to get people excited into thinking they are going to make over $20 an hour.
> Did they make any attempt to correlate with time of day? I would guess (and I might be wrong) fewer female drivers work bar close which are the more lucrative hours. I make so much more at bar close than any other time of the day or night.


They also tend not to drive bad weather when it surges.


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Men in America
> Are Tired of being " Handicapped" by special interest groups.
> 
> This scenario depicted
> ...


I'm not involved with special interest groups. Most of em' are biased and bullshit. I don't seek anything except a totally even playing field where EVERYONEs earnings are based on their individual time and effort.

Equal means equal ON BOTH SIDES, regardless of what genitals we may have.


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

grayspinner said:


> It's so shocking to learn that women have more constraints on their schedule that make them drive less hours. I mean, who would think that generally women are the ones who are driving the kids to school & activities, doing the household errands, being the ones to stay home from work when kids are sick or school is closed? What an amazing discovery.
> 
> If only there was something society could do to reduce the domestic burdens on working women. Maybe what we need is affordable child care and better societal support for families. If only there were things we could do to reduce the amount of unpaid labor women are expected to provide for the family.
> 
> ...


Very well said. Thank you.


----------



## R James (Apr 25, 2017)

Did they consider that women may spend a lot of their time trying to parallel park, thus cutting into their productive earning time? : )


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

R James said:


> Did they consider that women may spend a lot of their time trying to parallel park, thus cutting into their productive earning time? : )


Lmfao    Shuddup!


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

R James said:


> Did they consider that women may spend a lot of their time trying to parallel park, thus cutting into their productive earning time? : )


I live in Mountlake Terrace, not far from where you claim to be from. I'd love the opportunity to get together and see who is better at parallel parking. After years of only on street parking, I think I'm pretty damn good at it. (and faster than the vast majority of guys)

Let's test it. You're not chicken are you?


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Two things that really torque me about this:
> 
> In small print, earnings do not take into account Uber commission or expenses. So once again, they have found a way to get people excited into thinking they are going to make over $20 an hour.
> Did they make any attempt to correlate with time of day? I would guess (and I might be wrong) fewer female drivers work bar close which are the more lucrative hours. I make so much more at bar close than any other time of the day or night.


Everything you said is what I thought. I spend a good amount of time online trying to challenge the MSM love affair with Uber. Guaranteed women tend to not work the night shift as much as males do, which is where what profit that can be made at all.


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

melusine3 said:


> Everything you said is what I thought. I spend a good amount of time online trying to challenge the MSM love affair with Uber. Guaranteed women tend to not work the night shift as much as males do, which is where what profit that can be made at all.


Best time to drive varies depending on market, driver, etc. I'll admit that I don't drive past noon on weekdays, nor do I drive on weekends, but I think I still do better than a lot of guys driving at night. This week was $846.86 driving 33 hrs, 15 min. (Mon - Fri)


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

What I find interesting in this Article is how Uber recruits very talented Academics to help them Place Lipstick on this Ponzi Scheme Pig.


----------



## TheNerdling (Mar 25, 2017)

Then drive aneither hour. Good greif Charlie Brown. Problem solved.


----------



## UberLady69 (Feb 5, 2018)

Brooklyn said:


> https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/6/16980072/uber-driver-gender-earnings-gap-study
> 
> Men who drive for Uber earn roughly 7 percent more per hour than women, according to a new study that examined over a million Uber drivers. Women were found to earn $1.24 per hour less than men, and also $130 less per week on average, in part because they tend to drive fewer hours.
> 
> ...


The more you drive the more you earn. Think profitablility. If you raise rates for female drivers that is discrimination toward males. If you don't do the hours, you don't get paid period. Go out there and get that money and stop reading stupid articles like this!



RedANT said:


> She doesn't wear a bra when driving? WTF? If she's exposing herself to solicit cash "tips," that's not an asset as much as it is an example of unacceptable behavior.
> 
> Should it be acceptable to get paid more by exposing yourself to passengers?


I got pinged for not being professional! Maybe I should take off my bra, lol.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

UberLady69 said:


> The more you drive the more you earn. Think profitablility. If you raise rates for female drivers that is discrimination toward males. If you don't do the hours, you don't get paid period. Go out there and get that money and stop reading stupid articles like this!
> 
> I got pinged for not being professional! Maybe I should take off my bra, lol.


Lol you do realize that I think this article is complete BS right lol


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

UberLady69 said:


> I got pinged for not being professional! Maybe I should take off my bra, lol.


I get those too, but taking off my bra would only encourage more weirdos to get in the front seat.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

About those "issues," (such as professionalism):
Click on them. A page will appear that will expand. My last professionalism complaint was from one person not liking the smell of the car.


----------



## UberLady69 (Feb 5, 2018)

Brooklyn said:


> Lol you do realize that I think this article is complete BS right lol


I know your being sarcastic but others may be confused.


----------



## UberLady69 (Feb 5, 2018)

Karen Stein said:


> About those "issues," (such as professionalism):
> Click on them. A page will appear that will expand. My last professionalism complaint was from one person not liking the smell of the car.





Karen Stein said:


> About those "issues," (such as professionalism):
> Click on them. A page will appear that will expand. My last professionalism complaint was from one person not liking the smell of the car.


This is all I got. I have no idea how I was unprofessional: I bathe, my car don't stink or smell perfumy, I keep my car clean, and I wear a damn bra. Whatever.



tohunt4me said:


> Men in America
> Are Tired of being " Handicapped" by special interest groups.
> 
> This scenario depicted
> ...


Yes they are



RedANT said:


> Best time to drive varies depending on market, driver, etc. I'll admit that I don't drive past noon on weekdays, nor do I drive on weekends, but I think I still do better than a lot of guys driving at night. This week was $846.86 driving 33 hrs, 15 min. (Mon - Fri)


You make money taking commuters to work ungodly early in the morning and the drunk businessmen back to hotels on weeknights. Work a split. Weekends I haul around "tourons" till about midnight. I have no use for pukers at 2 a.m.



melusine3 said:


> Everything you said is what I thought. I spend a good amount of time online trying to challenge the MSM love affair with Uber. Guaranteed women tend to not work the night shift as much as males do, which is where what profit that can be made at all.


Gotta go where the money is!



R James said:


> Did they consider that women may spend a lot of their time trying to parallel park, thus cutting into their productive earning time? : )


No, they are too busy taking care of their helpless husbands who don't do their fair share of the domestic crap.



RedANT said:


> Many of us pay our own damn bills. Try again.
> 
> Do you honestly believe that having boobs is an advantage when driving for Uber? If anything, being female is a DISADVANTAGE because there are still a lot of guys longing for the days of "Leave It To Beaver" who think that we shouldn't be driving. (or that we're incompetent drivers)


Most women get to pay just as many bills but get to do more of the domestic crap. As far as having boobs go, I wouldn't know as a B cup.



UberBeamer said:


> I was actually glad to see they stated it's simply because of fewer hours worked and not some workplace gender discrimination thing like the clickbait title would suggest.
> 
> What I would like to see is some study on average tip frequency between men and women. My gut feeling is that women are more likely to receive tips, but that's just a hunch.


 I've only been at it for about a week but about a third of my riders have tipped, but most of them only tipped me because I'm new. Only when asked did I tell them so and they were impressed. I only get about 1 tip after about every 10 rides after that first night, though. I don't think it's gender. I think that with Uber taking 60% of smaller fares with the booking thing, making the riders think we are making more than we are with UberX. One women asked me how much I was going to get for her ride vs how much she was paying, and was shocked. This being with a 1.5 surge. She ended up giving me a buck. If everyone did that, even a damn dollar it would be so much more lucrative. I would never eat out at a resturant, take a cab/uber, or have bags taken to my room without tipping. That is just 21st Century rudeness!



Yam Digger said:


> They also tend not to drive bad weather when it surges.


Hell yeah. When it rains I'm going to the mall.



Uber Crack said:


> Lmfao ￼￼￼    that's so funny. Not being sarcastic it really is.
> 
> I think the original article is a load of codswallop. If females choose to not drive certain places or times that's their choice and their problem. They can knit socks to make up the shortfall.


That's why our insurance rates or lower, right? BS


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

UberLady69 said:


> This is all I got. I have no idea how I was unprofessional: I bathe, my car don't stink or smell perfumy, I keep my car clean, and I wear a damn bra. Whatever.
> 
> Yes they are
> 
> ...


I said women are in more wrecks. I didn't say how much the wrecks cost. they get a lot more fender benders then big wrecks. on average men do more damage per wreck by a lot that's why our insurance rates are higher


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Brooklyn said:


> https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/6/16980072/uber-driver-gender-earnings-gap-study
> 
> Men who drive for Uber earn roughly 7 percent more per hour than women, according to a new study that examined over a million Uber drivers. Women were found to earn $1.24 per hour less than men, and also $130 less per week on average, in part because they tend to drive fewer hours.
> 
> ...


They are using partner reports on income to base their income findings. The problem with the partner report it only measures app-on time, and discounts app-off time. I deadhead a lot, and during such times, in areas I choose not to take a trip in, I must turn the app off until i reach the area I choose to work in. The app time doesn't include this time, which is time away from my being at home and not at work. So, it will say I worked 7 hours, but in fact I worked 11 hours, and base my hourly income on that. In short, Uber overstates driver income, probably by a factor of 2. There is no way in hell I make $22 and hour, and I do not know anyone that makes that. Mayber drivers ion NYC or SF make that, but not in San Diego. I'm sick of seeing these bogus "studies". If that's wrong, then it could be wrong about the male vs female comparison.



RedANT said:


> Many of us pay our own damn bills. Try again.
> 
> Do you honestly believe that having boobs is an advantage when driving for Uber? If anything, being female is a DISADVANTAGE because there are still a lot of guys longing for the days of "Leave It To Beaver" who think that we shouldn't be driving. (or that we're incompetent drivers)


You're right, except for the fact that I usually find myself cringing when I watch most women try and parallel park, y'all tend to suck at it.

And I mean that with the utmost affection and admiration for women.


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> They are using partner reports on income to base their income findings. The problem with the partner report it only measures app-on time, and discounts app-off time. I deadhead a lot, and during such times, in areas I choose not to take a trip in, I must turn the app off until i reach the area I choose to work in. The app time doesn't include this time, which is time away from my being at home and not at work. So, it will say I worked 7 hours, but in fact I worked 11 hours, and base my hourly income on that. In short, Uber overstates driver income, probably by a factor of 2. There is no way in hell I make $22 and hour, and I do not know anyone that makes that. Mayber drivers ion NYC or SF make that, but not in San Diego. I'm sick of seeing these bogus "studies". If that's wrong, then it could be wrong about the male vs female comparison.
> 
> You're right, except for the fact that I usually find myself cringing when I watch most women try and parallel park, y'all tend to suck at it.
> 
> And I mean that with the utmost affection and admiration for women.


it's a spacial recognition issue. most women have less of it then men


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> Yes. My friend jokes all the time about how she gets much bigger tips when she doesn't wear a bra. It is an asset, not a liability...At least when it comes to money.


Correct. After all, Hooters turned this idea into a business model.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Dropking said:


> Correct. After all, Hooters turned this idea into a business model.


I put on a padded bra once, didn't increase my tips


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> I put on a padded bra once, didn't increase my tips


I dressed in drag once and got some great big tips


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Seahawk3 said:


> I dressed in drag once and got some great big tips


The tip of what, pray tell?


----------



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

please dont start me on this feminist bull shit how women can get less than man on the app thay pays everyone the same, obviously they work less hours that's how wage gap is created.

Women is already OVER-privileged species in entire world not just in US, so what more do they want pay them for looking at them?


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> You're right, except for the fact that I usually find myself cringing when I watch most women try and parallel park, y'all tend to suck at it.
> 
> And I mean that with the utmost affection and admiration for women.


LOL. You sure do make a lot of stereotypical assumptions based on genitals. (No, saying that we suck at something because we're women is NOT affection or admiration.)



Driv0rX said:


> please dont start me on this feminist bull shit how women can get less than man on the app thay pays everyone the same, obviously they work less hours that's how wage gap is created.
> 
> Women is already OVER-privileged species in entire world not just in US, so what more do they want pay them for looking at them?


Just like the assumption that Asian men are smarter.  Men are already privileged as ****. That you think that we're just here for your entertainment shows what a sexist **** you are. (Don't worry about replying, I'm adding you to my ignore list)


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

RedANT said:


> Many of us pay our own damn bills. Try again.
> 
> Do you honestly believe that having boobs is an advantage when driving for Uber? If anything, being female is a DISADVANTAGE because there are still a lot of guys longing for the days of "Leave It To Beaver" who think that we shouldn't be driving. (or that we're incompetent drivers)


Not sure how that last paragraph translates to disparity in pay. The women I know make a lot more in tips than males. A lot more. That women are sometimes reluctant to work nights is the primary reason they make less



RedANT said:


> She doesn't wear a bra when driving? WTF? If she's exposing herself to solicit cash "tips," that's not an asset as much as it is an example of unacceptable behavior.
> 
> Should it be acceptable to get paid more by exposing yourself to passengers?


Yes, especially if you got a nice rack!



SEAL Team 5 said:


> I'm impressed with the empress. So that means my wife has been blaming me for the last 36 years when it was really her that was clogging the toilet. I just though of a wonderful Valentine's present to get my wife. What do you think of this?
> 
> View attachment 202861


I think you'll be sleeping on the porch


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

Rat said:


> Not sure how that last paragraph translates to disparity in pay. The women I know make a lot more in tips than males. A lot more. That women are sometimes reluctant to work nights is the primary reason they make less


You really think that women make more because we're female? *sigh*



> Yes, especially if you got a nice rack!


Sexist much?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Rat said:


> I think you'll be sleeping on the porch


That's ok. Only getting down to 55 degrees tonight.



RedANT said:


> You really think that women make more because we're female? *sigh*


No, you make more because you drive drunk males that think they'll get lucky if they tip you.


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> No, you make more because you drive drunk males that think they'll get lucky if they tip you.


With the exception of Halloween and New Years, I rarely drive past noon. The vast majority of pax I drive are business people, and as an age 60+ great grandmother, few people tip trying to "get lucky" with me.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

RedANT said:


> You really think that women make more because we're female? *sigh*
> 
> Sexist much?


If not, then every female driver I know has been lying to me.
No, realist.
Aren't you late for your Gender Studies class?



RedANT said:


> With the exception of Halloween and New Years, I rarely drive past noon. The vast majority of pax I drive are business people, and as an age 60+ great grandmother, few people tip trying to "get lucky" with me.


No, but they may sympathize with an old lady struggling to get ahead. However, personally, I might tip you trying to "get lucky".


----------



## rohit_cs (Jan 17, 2017)

Male drivers who work fewer hours also make less money. There's a pattern here but I don't know what.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Women are in FEWER accidents, have FEWER speeding tickets, and FEWER DUI's than men. That's why their rates are LOWER.

Source: Esurance, citing insurance industry statistics.


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

Rat said:


> Aren't you late for your Gender Studies class?


No need for that millennial era BS. I know what gender I am, and if I were to forget, it's right there on the top of my driver's license and Birth Certificate.



> No, but they may sympathize with an old lady struggling to get ahead. However, personally, I might tip you trying to "get lucky".


Ewwww. I need to take a shower. I feel nasty.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

UberBeamer said:


> I was actually glad to see they stated it's simply because of fewer hours worked and not some workplace gender discrimination thing like the clickbait title would suggest.
> 
> What I would like to see is some study on average tip frequency between men and women. My gut feeling is that women are more likely to receive tips, but that's just a hunch.


i have three female friends who drive. they all kill it on tips relative to the dudes i know who drive. we've all seen that mythbusters where they, shockingly, found out that women with low cut tops and push up bras do WAY better on tips than others. something every guy has known since the beginning of time....








Karen Stein said:


> Women are in FEWER accidents, have FEWER speeding tickets, and FEWER DUI's than men. That's why their rates are LOWER.
> 
> Source: Esurance, citing insurance industry statistics.


actually no, women are in more accidents but the accidents are smaller (fender benders) and less costly to the company. Men are the ones who say "hold my beer" and then try something incredibly stupid causing large amounts of damage to multiple cars and/or people triggering enormous payouts. thus our rates are higher.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> i have three female friends who drive. they all kill it on tips relative to the dudes i know who drive. we've all seen that mythbusters where they, shockingly, found out that women with low cut tops and push up bras do WAY better on tips than others. something every guy has known since the beginning of time....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good video.

Even women tip more for larger boobs.

Lesson: boob job pays for itself


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Good video.
> 
> Even women tip more for larger boobs.
> 
> Lesson: boob job pays for itself


A good friend of mine is a bartender. she got implants years ago and said they have more than paid for themselves.....and they feel great too, giggity.


----------



## Chris Verdi (Nov 7, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> She can do whatever the hell she wants, it's her business. A bartender can wear a Christmas sweater on a Friday night or she can wear a low-cut top and double her tips or more. It's the exploitation of pathetic men. Entire industries are built around this. It's not 1950 in Nebraska anymore


False. She must maintain a professional uber image.


----------



## R James (Apr 25, 2017)

RedANT said:


> I live in Mountlake Terrace, not far from where you claim to be from. I'd love the opportunity to get together and see who is better at parallel parking. After years of only on street parking, I think I'm pretty damn good at it. (and faster than the vast majority of guys)
> 
> Let's test it. You're not chicken are you?


Although I will not take you up on your challenge, I suspect you may have actually helped to make my point! I think men naturally are better parallel parkers, but that women like yourself can attain the same level of proficiency as those with y-chromosomes through practice! : ) My wife was hopeless when I first met her but after some lessons (from me) and some practice she got the hang of it. Likewise my two daughters - they both nailed parallel parking on their driving test - one of them in a minivan!


----------



## Xika1313 (Feb 6, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Two things that really torque me about this:
> 
> In small print, earnings do not take into account Uber commission or expenses. So once again, they have found a way to get people excited into thinking they are going to make over $20 an hour.
> Did they make any attempt to correlate with time of day? I would guess (and I might be wrong) fewer female drivers work bar close which are the more lucrative hours. I make so much more at bar close than any other time of the day or night.


$ 20.00 per hour ? from Uber ? what about the payment for Gas, Oil Change, Car depreciation, Uber do not Owns the car, how the Hourly Income is calculated , after or before the Car expenses ? Ridiculous calculation .... !!


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Brooklyn said:


> https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/6/16980072/uber-driver-gender-earnings-gap-study
> 
> Men who drive for Uber earn roughly 7 percent more per hour than women, according to a new study that examined over a million Uber drivers. Women were found to earn $1.24 per hour less than men, and also $130 less per week on average, in part because they tend to drive fewer hours.
> 
> ...


Were I the asshole who funded that study, when presented with the groundbreaking conclusion that the reason women don't make as much per hour as their male counterparts is because they dont work as many hours, then I'd never find another study again. What a total bunch of bullshit that noise was. It had a whole lotta words but said absolutely nothing!


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Chris Verdi said:


> False. She must maintain a professional uber image.


LOL this is the image of a boober driver:


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

heynow321 said:


> i have three female friends who drive. they all kill it on tips relative to the dudes i know who drive. we've all seen that mythbusters where they, shockingly, found out that women with low cut tops and push up bras do WAY better on tips than others. something every guy has known since the beginning of time....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All I see is a meaningless assertion, one refuted by the source I posted.

Cite your evidence.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Brooklyn said:


> Men who drive for Uber earn roughly 7 percent more per hour than women, according to a new study that examined over a million Uber drivers. Women were found to earn $1.24 per hour less than men, and also $130 less per week on average, in part because they tend to drive fewer hours.


Men are more fearless in accepting trips in the ghetto and otherwise dangerous areas than the gals are.

Further, its easier for men, at least those with male equipment, to relieve themselves by "checking their back tire", reducing the length of bathroom breaks considerably.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> All I see is a meaningless assertion, one refuted by the source I posted.
> 
> Cite your evidence.


it's a little more complicated. Men drive more miles than women and get in more accidents. HOWEVER, women get in more accidents per-mile-driven. https://www.trafficsafetystore.com/blog/who-causes-accidents/

Men get more DUIs, traffic violations and are deemed responsible for a greater portion of car accidents.

But they also drive more miles than women-a lot more. Although a recent study indicates there are over one million more licensed female drivers than licensed male drivers, men drive about 40 percent more miles per year.

Some subject experts hypothesize that men - particular men under 25 - get in more accidents because they're more prone to aggressive behavior and risk taking.

But let's look at the numbers:


Men cause 6.1 million accidents per year and women cause 4.4 million per year (National Highway Safety Administration)
105.7 million women and 104.3 million men have drivers licenses (University of Michigan's Transportation Research Institute)
On average, men drive 16,550 miles and women drive 10,142 miles per year ( Federal Highway Administration)
So men account for roughly 1.73^12 miles driven per year, while women drive a combined total of 1.07^12 miles per year.

That means men drive about 30 percent more miles than women. Yet, they're implicated in slightly less than 30 percent of car accidents. *Men do cause more accidents, but they are actually less at-risk than women, by a small margin.*


----------



## Howie428Uber (Mar 4, 2016)

The thing that seems odd to me in this report is that shorter hours are associated with making less per hour. For me, if I worked less hours I'd expect my per hour income to go up. It's possible to make $100 an hour uber driving, if you work three hours a year and pick the right three hours!


----------



## islanders88 (May 7, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> Yes. My friend jokes all the time about how she gets much bigger tips when she doesn't wear a bra. It is an asset, not a liability...At least when it comes to money.


I was actually listening to the Uber economists on WNYC the other day and although they said men make 7% more but women actually rake in 20% more tips than men.


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

This isn't discrimination. What it means is some how men are working the Uber gig differently than women. Are they working harder/smarter? I'm not jumping to that conclusion, but they are doing something different. The real question is what is that difference. If they didn't want to create some sort social issue like "women should get higher pay than men to level the playing field". They should be asking what are the guys doing that lets them make $1 an hour more.

There are some hidden gems in this story. What it really means is Uber makes more money from male drivers than female drivers. And I'm sure Uber would like to know why that is.


----------



## Dinoberra (Nov 24, 2015)

Brooklyn said:


> https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/6/16980072/uber-driver-gender-earnings-gap-study
> 
> Men who drive for Uber earn roughly 7 percent more per hour than women, according to a new study that examined over a million Uber drivers. Women were found to earn $1.24 per hour less than men, and also $130 less per week on average, in part because they tend to drive fewer hours.
> 
> ...


This is the truth in the gender gap disparity period. Women don't work the same as men, but the ones that do actually make more than their male counterparts.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Yawn...... All this news story does is ascertain the truth that has always been known: that men are more willing & more able to work more harder, more longer, more faster, and more smarter then women.


----------



## Prius Mike (Jul 6, 2017)

There's a good discussion (audio, and text transcript) of this story here: http://freakonomics.com/podcast/what-can-uber-teach-us-about-the-gender-pay-gap/

tl;dr (or didn't listen)

Study included over a million Uber drivers
Data was from before Uber had in-app tipping
The platform algorithms are gender-blind, and men and women get the same rates
Passengers didn't show an overall preference for male or female drivers (neither was cancelled by passengers more often)
Women made less per hour than men - about $20 to men's $21.
The biggest factor influencing earnings per hour was number of driving hours - experience. Women spent less time driving overall than men did, and quit the platform sooner.
Men, who overall had more experience, generally chose better times and places to drive. There was one more lucrative time slot that women chose to drive more often than men did.
Men also drove faster, which contributed slightly to higher earnings.
Later data that is still considered preliminary, which included in-app tipping, showed that female drivers got more tips than male drivers.
Bottom line, women made choices that led to their earning 7% less per hour than men did.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

RedANT said:


> She doesn't wear a bra when driving? WTF? If she's exposing herself to solicit cash "tips," that's not an asset as much as it is an example of unacceptable behavior.
> 
> Should it be acceptable to get paid more by exposing yourself to passengers?


Killjoy!


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Prius Mike said:


> Men also drove faster, which contributed slightly to higher earnings.


Actually, that makes a huge difference. 
A friend of mine and I drive pretty much the same hours, same days, same areas, and over the period of 5 years I've been making on average right around 20% more. The only difference is, he drives like a grand-maman, and I drive like a bat out of hell.


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

The article is made by some desperate Femenazi
They interdict them selves when mention the reason why men making more money then female drivers is that actually working harder and longer hours
The thing is those articles say nothing about female advantages and how they're being forced on some working places not because they have skills but just to keep the media out of their shoulders and hire some woman for publicity
And also they don't mention all the advantages where woman use their bodies and sexual attraction to seduce men and exploit their weakest point
Making tons of money out of men for doing nothing productive to society
I will not even go and speak about science field and Medicine and engineering which is the only things count to measure human civilization advancements where it's only and always men leading in that
Even with today universities and parents and Society are pushing females into different branches yet we don't really see any woman doing anything significant



Driv0rX said:


> please dont start me on this feminist bull shit how women can get less than man on the app thay pays everyone the same, obviously they work less hours that's how wage gap is created.
> 
> Women is already OVER-privileged species in entire world not just in US, so what more do they want pay them for looking at them?


Not even for that 
Looking at women is rape according to Femenazi mind set 
They want women to be payed just by setting on their ass in home 
Hope the couch they're using is not male probably they sue the couch for rape too


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

RedANT said:


> I'm not involved with special interest groups. Most of em' are biased and bullshit. I don't seek anything except a totally even playing field where EVERYONEs earnings are based on their individual time and effort.
> 
> Equal means equal ON BOTH SIDES, regardless of what genitals we may have.


I liked your comment for the use of the word "genitals"


----------



## ChiDriver007 (Oct 24, 2017)

So the study found that drivers who work bar close and bad weather can make $1.24 more... 1.24 BEFORE U cut AND expenses???

Nice! Real nice payday U!


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Brooklyn said:


> Men who drive for Uber earn roughly 7 percent more per hour than women, "


Makes sense. Men have stronger bladders than women, and can drive further without stopping. Further, when they do stop to relieve themselves, they can discretely "check their back tire" on the side of the road a lot easier than a broad.


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

This is stupid. Women don’t earn less per hour. This is the biggest load of crap. Maybe they tend to stay away from dangerous areas and not drive at night but thats their fault not ubers


----------



## YouBeer (May 10, 2017)

Brooklyn said:


> https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/6/16980072/uber-driver-gender-earnings-gap-study
> 
> Men who drive for Uber earn roughly 7 percent more per hour than women, according to a new study that examined over a million Uber drivers. Women were found to earn $1.24 per hour less than men, and also $130 less per week on average, in part because they tend to drive fewer hours.
> 
> ...


Women are 'earn less because they drive LESS HOURS!!!!'

WHAT THE **** DO YOU ****ING WANT!!! HOW IS THIS MY OR ANYONES ****ING PROBLEM

IN WHAT WORLD IS THIS SUPPOSED TO BE CONSIDERED UNFAIR!!!

WHAT THE GOD DAMNED **** IS THE POINT OF THIS ****ING ARTICLE!!

THAT FIRST ****ING PARAGRAPH SAYS IT ALL!!!

WHY IS THIS ****ING BULLSHIT SHOWING UP AS A HEADLINE ON THIS ****ING FORUM!!!

WHAT
THE
****!!!


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

YouBeer said:


> Women are 'earn less because they drive LESS HOURS!!!!'
> 
> WHAT THE &%[email protected]!* DO YOU &%[email protected]!*ING WANT!!! HOW IS THIS MY OR ANYONES &%[email protected]!*ING PROBLEM
> 
> ...


You seem upset - don't you think you are being overly sensitive?


----------



## YouBeer (May 10, 2017)

grayspinner said:


> You seem upset - don't you think you are being overly sensitive?


Putting aside the clickbait nature of the article in question I would say that men are *entitled* to being paid more than women on average for the simple reason that men have more overhead than women do.

Men in general are expected to pay for the whole courting process from start to finish while women are along for the ride.
And considering that the only compensation a man will get throughout that process is the possibility of sex, not always though only garauntee being if he is an 'alpha' male, sex cannot be converted in to a form of currency after the fact. So while the pleasure gained may be measured in some imaginary form the time lost during that process cannot be compensated.
So I repeat, by virtue of the requirements demanded of us in this western society men are entitled to being paid more than women on average.


----------



## Driver Ed (Dec 24, 2017)

*No big whoop since male drivers are only earning a net hourly income of $7.46 / hour. after expenses. Did you know full time drivers need to factor in 2 wks vacation pay as a deductible expenditure?*


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

YouBeer said:


> I would say that men are *entitled* to being paid more than women on average for the simple reason that men have more overhead than women do.
> 
> Men in general are expected to pay for the whole courting process from start to finish while women are along for the ride.
> 
> ... So I repeat, by virtue of the requirements demanded of us in this western society men are entitled to being paid more than women on average.


Well, bless your heart, you honestly believe your blather! Thanks for the laugh, you are highly entertaining.

Please tell me more about how all you get from a woman is the possibility of sex and how furthermore that possibility is if and only if you pay.

I've got a hypothesis about why you believe that - I need more data to test.


----------



## Hogg (Feb 7, 2016)

If they cared more about trying to promote driver safety the gap wouldn't be as big.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Brooklyn said:


> https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/6/16980072/uber-driver-gender-earnings-gap-study
> 
> Men who drive for Uber earn roughly 7 percent more per hour than women, according to a new study that examined over a million Uber drivers. Women were found to earn $1.24 per hour less than men, and also $130 less per week on average, in part because they tend to drive fewer hours.
> 
> ...


It is normal for females in the US to earn less than thier male counterparts. I would guess that the margin is lessened when tips are considered.


----------



## JqYork (Jul 4, 2014)

I don't understand what they meant by this:

"men were more likely to accept trips with shorter distances to the rider"

What does that mean, men were more likely to accept trips with shorter distances to the rider!?

Are they saying women are brain-dead idiots who hold out for trips with longer distances to the rider? 

Seriously, what does that mean?


----------



## YouBeer (May 10, 2017)

grayspinner said:


> Well, bless your heart, you honestly believe your blather! Thanks for the laugh, you are highly entertaining.
> 
> Please tell me more about how all you get from a woman is the possibility of sex and how furthermore that possibility is if and only if you pay.
> 
> I've got a hypothesis about why you believe that - I need more data to test.


I know this may be difficult for you to believe.
But sunshine does not come out of any orifice of your body.

Hopefully with this news you will be able to sleep at night.


----------



## Prius Mike (Jul 6, 2017)

JqYork said:


> I don't understand what they meant by this:
> 
> "men were more likely to accept trips with shorter distances to the rider"


Assume a male Uber driver gets an 8 minute ping. In an alternate universe the same driver gets a 13 minute ping. How much *more* likely is it that the driver with the short ping will accept? Repeat 1 million times with different drivers and take the average.
Now do the same, but assume a female driver. How much *more* likely is it that the female drivers will accept the short ping vs. the long ping?
What they're saying isn't that women hold out for the long ping. It's that there's a bigger difference in acceptance rates between short and long pings for men, and less of a difference for women.


----------

